# avant classical from middle east



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any genieous composer capture the musical tradition of the west and of course eastern tradition, anything have been made on *the tale of a thousand and one night *theme.Im not a muslim or arabic or persian but i would like to know.

Im open minded to exotic sonority in classical genra, so i know my question is a bit complex*.Any modern avant garde classical music that is persian or iranian sounding that as theme on folklore *more than islam.

Im looking for specific music here, what your cue on this? 
does what im looking for exist, i had to mention i dable into
world beat music and lisen sometime to traditional persian music, that non islamic(religious chant)
pure instrumental and i enjoy it.

If someone can unlighten me on obscure composer i dont know about please do it or had something?
i bet they were at least one opera in europe on tale of a thousand and one night(my little finger says so)

That about it :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Persian-Electronic-Music-Yesterday-Today/dp/B000VT2OAY


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

some guy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Persian-Electronic-Music-Yesterday-Today/dp/B000VT2OAY


*%&[email protected]&%$, Some Guy! My Wish List is way too big for you to be throwing @&#$ like this in the thread!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A Christian Middle-Eastern composer that might interest you is Bechara El-Khoury. I don't think he'd count as avant-anything though.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I've got that Persian collection, too. The only other thing I can think of is Steve Reich's _The Cave,_ which contains some middle Eastern influence of the voice, but that's a stretch. 
This is traditional, but Talip Ozkan is really good...produced by Bill Laswell. Also, check out Nicky Skopelitis.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Semi-relevant at best but another thing that might interest you is Xenakis' _Persepolis_.

And I'm sorry I didn't think of this when you'd asked before, but I think the guy you're looking for may be Shahrokh Yadegari.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Interesting. I'll keep an eye on this.


----------

